# New Rex



## Polaris425

2011 Camo LE










Already got it a little dirty










RexVid1.mp4 video by fordpower0381 - Photobucket


----------



## mossyoak54

Man that thing looks good. I'm diggin the Camo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck

Congrats man, nice to see you back on some wheels


----------



## Polaris425

Thanks. Got some others but the forum isnt letting me upload them. Must be the file size.


----------



## Polaris425

updated


----------



## GWNBrute

Good to see you got yourself back into something! Nice ride


----------



## redneckrancher420

How close are those rear tires? From the pics looks like hondas do kinda pushed in. Congrats on the buy btw


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Let the list of mods and how-to's start now.

Congrats. 

Going to look good with some big tires and snorks.


----------



## Big D

Sweet. Congrats!
Something's missing though. Where's the MIMB sticker?


----------



## lilbigtonka

I'm diggin the camo.....I know you weren't to sure on it at first but I'm liking it.....so honestly what's your first mod gonna be


----------



## RedNeckBlueCollar

Looks great man! Like the camo.


----------



## Madbrute

Congrates man looks good.


----------



## swampthing

SWEET! Congrats Jon...very glad to see ya rollin again. Snorkel time!!


----------



## jctgumby

Congrats John, I like it...I am looking to getting the 4 seater for the wife


----------



## filthyredneck

^ I'm thinking snorks knowing Jon 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Stimpy

Man that thing looks mean from the front.


----------



## Polaris425

Snorks at some point. Lol tires & rims.

That's all to start. 


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## lurk

Polaris425 said:


> Snorks at some point. Lol tires & rims.
> 
> That's all to start.
> 
> 
> Try Tapatalk!!


Which tires are you going with


----------



## Polaris425

Looking at 28" law radials or 28" Terms. At least until I see prices then I may have to go cheaper or buy used lol 


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## lilbigtonka

Rad laws don't pull worth a poop I think but the terms however do seem decent I know if I had a SMS it would be sitting on terms


----------



## mossyoak54

Ahh see it's all making sense now why he created the sxs forum. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogi

SCHWEEET!! MORA is opened the weekend of the 28th


----------



## nickbdavis21

When we gonna go riding cuz?


----------



## redneckrancher420

Go with some 33"s!!!! Lol


----------



## rmax

my buddy put 29.5 skiny laws on his ,an that thing will walk, first ride with s backs stayed stuck all the time ,with the laws we never had to hook to him, an went thru the same stuff


----------



## JLOWERY

Polaris425 said:


> Looking at 28" law radials or 28" Terms. At least until I see prices then I may have to go cheaper or buy used lol
> 
> 
> Try Tapatalk!!


I wouldn't do the radial laws my brother ran some on his Rex and hated them he was constantly stuck. They didn't pull worth a dam. He went with MOTO Monsters and you can't stop that thing its like a goat.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sloboy

OL2's!!!!


----------



## CumminsPower24

P you should look into the Mud B*tch tires. Just a suggestion. I think they would look sweet on the new whip lol.


----------



## Coolwizard

I like the Camo I think it looks tougher than the solid colors...it will be awesome with tires and wheels


----------



## Polaris425

nickbdavis21 said:


> When we gonna go riding cuz?


Come by the house sometime. 


On the tires, I dont plan on going real aggressive for now. Reason being there arent a lot of mud parks close to me, but there are several trail oriented parks w/in an hour of me. So I Was looking more for something that would ride really well, smooth, but still get me through a little muck when needed. 

I like zilla's but honestly I think they dig a little too much to put on my Rex. I loved them on the brute in the mud, but when we rode the creek they sucked... b/c they dug real bad in that loose sandy/gravel bottom. And I do NOT want to burry this thing in a creek! lol

I really liked the idea of the OLR's but... DANG they are expensive! 

So I'm actually thinking either Terms, or ML XTR's. Term's honestly just depends on the price I can get. Can usually find XTR's somewhere for decent. I actually already found a brand new used set of 27's for $450.


----------



## Thom

Nothing for nothing but I love my Swamplites. Third set I have owned on three different vehicles I just put 28's on mine with 14" rims. Love it. They do wear more than others but for a combination trail and mud tire they do all right. Price is right too.


----------



## Polaris425

Cool I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## JLOWERY

Polaris425 said:


> Come by the house sometime.
> 
> 
> On the tires, I dont plan on going real aggressive for now. Reason being there arent a lot of mud parks close to me, but there are several trail oriented parks w/in an hour of me. So I Was looking more for something that would ride really well, smooth, but still get me through a little muck when needed.
> 
> I like zilla's but honestly I think they dig a little too much to put on my Rex. I loved them on the brute in the mud, but when we rode the creek they sucked... b/c they dug real bad in that loose sandy/gravel bottom. And I do NOT want to burry this thing in a creek! lol
> 
> I really liked the idea of the OLR's but... DANG they are expensive!
> 
> So I'm actually thinking either Terms, or ML XTR's. Term's honestly just depends on the price I can get. Can usually find XTR's somewhere for decent. I actually already found a brand new used set of 27's for $450.


Jon if your wanting a great all around tire I would honesty look into the MOTO MTC's they will go circles around the Big Horns and do good in about everything. The only thing they didn't work well for me was in the creek when the water got around 1.5-2ft deep and that might've been because I was running all wides. I would've never got rid of them if they'd been taller but even the 26's were taller than most 27's mine were 1.25" taller than a 27" XTR. If I'd had the 28's I would've never traded them. And now they have the 28's for 14's not just 15's. There's a used set of the 26's skinny/wide like new for $375 let me know if you're interested I can get you his info. That Rex is heavy those tires are a good hard compound a buddy up here has some on his Rex with 1300 miles on them and they're still 90%.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425

Ok thanks JL. I'll keep that in mind too.

I completely forgot all about the MST's too... I loved them when I had them on the brute. Might have to see if I can find a good deal on those.


----------



## filthyredneck

Thom said:


> Nothing for nothing but I love my Swamplites. Third set I have owned on three different vehicles I just put 28's on mine with 14" rims. Love it. They do wear more than others but for a combination trail and mud tire they do all right. Price is right too.


My stepdad runs 28x10x12 swamplites on his rex's, and one of his buddies runs the same tire on a rzr. Granted they aren't an outlaw or a silverback, but I must say they perform WAY better on a SXS than they do on a quad. I figure the SXS weighs enough to actually apply the pressure to them that they need to really dig and work in the mud versus a quad that just sits on top and they slick over with mud. This past saturday I went to Crosby with both SXS's, and my dad's brute on 29.5s, my gade....the SXS's went through everything that we brought our 2 bikes through, and there were several times my outlaws were just diggin and paddling their arse off trying to find something to grab hold of and get me out lol. Again, I know these are two completely different comparisons but from my experience around them they do great on a SXS.


----------



## Polaris425

Thanks for that reply Filthy... Might have to look into them. I might could find a used set for a decent deal somewhere.

I really wish I could find an old set of ITP C-Series rims like these in 4/137 that I could plasti dip. I picked up a set for the brute for $140 right after I bought it.


----------



## filthyredneck

I'll keep an eye out for some of those, I found these a couple days ago for $150.... They are SRA offset, but they are 4/110 .....btw, sra offset on my stepdads rex puts the tires just outside of the plastics and really helped keep the trees off of it when we went through the woods last weekend.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## SRRBrute

Someone on HL is selling some 28" swamplites for 14" wheels. I was about to get them but shipping was too high. He is located in Alabama. I have his contact info, let me know if you'd like it. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## Polaris425

Where in bama?


----------



## SRRBrute

Pell city. He has a 205 area code. Good guy to deal with. We had a problem in the transaction and he handled it well. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## Polaris425

what kind of problem? I'm not too terribly far from pell city.


----------



## SRRBrute

He just misunderstood the shipping company on the price they told him and what he heard as the total, was actually the price for one tire shipped. I had already sent him the money on Paypal, and when this happened, he refunded it back to me promptly. He has them listed coming with prowler wheels but only wants 400 for them and they are nearly new. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## Polaris425

Ok thanks. I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## austinlord13

Nice looking Rex. It would look good with some new wheels & tires. I would probably go with 14" SS212s/28" XTRs or 14" SS212/28" Mud Lites, But I know you're not wanting to spend that much money.


----------



## Polaris425

I'll probably go with whatever I want ;-)

You couldn't pay me to roll on original mudlites. They suck. 

Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## brutemike

Polaris425 said:


> I'll probably go with whatever I want ;-)
> 
> You couldn't pay me to roll on original mudlites. They suck.
> 
> Try Tapatalk!!


True very true...... and congrats on the rex p.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lilbigtonka

Just think real hard about your tire choice and get it right the first time I regret wasting all this money on trial and error crap but for me I'm finally satisfied.....if you gotta pay a lil more now Jon do it cuz in 6 months if your not happy it is gonna be just more money outta pocket.....just thinking my situations......so passing it on to help ya out lol.....learn from dummies like me


----------



## Coolwizard

I think a set of Terms with black wheels (maybe 212s) would look awesome with the camo. Like said above, go ahead and spend the money to get what you really want.


----------



## LM83

filthyredneck said:


> My stepdad runs 28x10x12 swamplites on his rex's, and one of his buddies runs the same tire on a rzr. Granted they aren't an outlaw or a silverback, but I must say they perform WAY better on a SXS than they do on a quad. I figure the SXS weighs enough to actually apply the pressure to them that they need to really dig and work in the mud versus a quad that just sits on top and they slick over with mud. This past saturday I went to Crosby with both SXS's, and my dad's brute on 29.5s, my gade....the SXS's went through everything that we brought our 2 bikes through, and there were several times my outlaws were just diggin and paddling their arse off trying to find something to grab hold of and get me out lol. Again, I know these are two completely different comparisons but from my experience around them they do great on a SXS.


Filthy is partial to em cause I sold him an awesome cheap set lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

I just watched a video of a ranger w/ 28 swamplites at red creek In a hole & they seemed to do very well. 


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## LM83

Polaris425 said:


> I just watched a video of a ranger w/ 28 swamplites at red creek In a hole & they seemed to do very well.
> 
> 
> Try Tapatalk!!


After I bought mine I walked around for a day or 2 kicking myself thinking I'd made a huge mistake. After a few slight adjustments I fell in love with them. Only sold em cause I went to a 31" law. I miss em. They float 100x better than my laws. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

What did you do trim some lugs?

Skip forward to 1:30 and watch the ranger in the hole... you can tell they are really cleaning out pretty good.


----------



## LM83

Polaris425 said:


> What did you do trim some lugs?
> 
> Skip forward to 1:30 and watch the ranger in the hole... you can tell they are really cleaning out pretty good.
> 
> Leonard's Bachelor Party - YouTube


Yeah cut every other lug off. They def do better on a SXS. Like Justin said, it must be the weight. I'm not into the pin it to win it style riding. I'm more into slow let the tires work riding. I just couldn't keep them cleaned out. Never had that problem after I cut em. Solid tire IMO. Fair price too. They measure up well also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

yeah me too.. slow and let them eat. looks like he wasnt having to get on it too much to make them clean out though.


----------



## filthyredneck

Yeah Lee I like this set I got from you, they do great. 

Jon this is what they look like after being cut, these are 29.5s....and btw, they are bigger tires than my 29.5 laws.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Polaris425

Do they ride rough b/c of it?


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## Polaris425

.








Rode around at my parents place this afternoon. Found this cool bridge. 


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## filthyredneck

They still have the center lugs all the way around, still ride pretty good.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## onebadcummin

I've been running 29.5 swamp lites on my teryx since 2008 and 
Haven't had a issue yet they pull good I put them on 
My new brute also


----------



## brutemike

LM83 said:


> Yeah cut every other lug off. They def do better on a SXS. Like Justin said, it must be the weight. I'm not into the pin it to win it style riding. I'm more into slow let the tires work riding. I just couldn't keep them cleaned out. Never had that problem after I cut em. Solid tire IMO. Fair price too. They measure up well also.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Off topic but I like how that Chevy backed rite out of that fist hole he dropped his front wheel in.

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## ThaMule

Polaris425 said:


> Thanks for that reply Filthy... Might have to look into them. I might could find a used set for a decent deal somewhere.
> 
> I really wish I could find an old set of ITP C-Series rims like these in 4/137 that I could plasti dip. I picked up a set for the brute for $140 right after I bought it.


I think I might have some of these. I will need to check they pattern on them. They came off of a polaris I think but I am not sure. 

Just uploaded a pic. They are different from those but here they are none-the-less.


----------



## Polaris425

I've got a set on the way actually. Thanks though.


----------



## Thom

Took first real ride this weekend with my 28 swamplites I was so amazed at how soft the ride was compared to the Mud Trax. The tire really absorbed the hits and bumps on the trail. I figured with the lift the ride would be stiff but the tires changed all that


----------



## Polaris425

Cool. I'm still considering them for my Rex. I hear 6 one half dozen the other about them. Some have nothing negative to say others have nothing good to say.


----------



## onebadcummin

my teryx and brute on 29.5 swamp lites


----------



## JLOWERY

I think this body style Rex looks so much better than the newer ones.

KAWI RULES


----------



## Polaris425

^ Look too much like a rhino to me. I'm not crazy about the new nose but, its better than looking like something else. At least you can't mistake them now. And the more I look at it, the more it grows on me. Looks much better in person than in pictures IMO. I didnt like the camo in pics, but in person its not bad. And has grown on me.


----------



## mcpyro3

^^:agreed: normally once you get something or see it alot it tends to grow on ya i dont know how many times i've said i dont like it and end up getting it lol except the 12 brutes i still dont like the front end.. i agree with p i like the new rex's makes em stand out now the camo is if(i like it but dont at the same time) i like the blacked out look with agressive tires


----------



## FVILLE06BRUTE

What happened to ya getting a commander ????? Nice Rex by the way


----------



## Polaris425

Cost too much. I still wanted one. REAL bad. I loved it when I looked at it. I just couldnt see dropping another $6000 on one over the Rex for me and my wife just to ride around in and have fun. If I was going to be racing or doing some serious riding out west, I'd have been all over the commander regardless.


----------

